# To close the hen house door or not



## jmc0319

I am very curious what everyone thinks. I have my chickens in a fully protected run. In the run is the entrance to the coop. I have only had them a couple of weeks but every night when they go in the coop I go out and close the coop door. Is this necessary or not?


----------



## jaystyles75

We close our door at night too. I don't trust any animal. If they want in, they will find a way. I love my chickens too much to chance it.


----------



## MatthewBK

Agreed, better safe than sorry!


----------



## Apyl

Ok so I am a little different than most. I free range and allow what ever birds who want to roost in the trees, so it. So I have about 5 or so hens and a rooster that roost in the red pine by the house. When we were flooded I did not shut my coop for about 2 or so weeks. My run is not secure nor is my yard. Now most of the time I do shut the door, the 2 or so weeks of the flood was the only time I didn't close the door. I also have a broody coop and pen. It's only about 10 x 10 with a 4x4 coop, I do not close that coop. So far I have been lucky and have not lost any of my flock at night. The only losses come from the Bald Eagles during the day. I am in the woods with predators but have not had an issue yet from the ground predators.


----------



## kaax

I have a fully enclosed run, and have never closed the pop door, in 11 years. In fact, there is no pop door.
My only losses were to raccoons while they were out and about in the yard, during the day.

Kaax


----------



## chicken_coop99

I close my door most night cause we have had a coin climb into our run and try to get in so not taking any chances but my chickens free range during the day and we have had no problems


----------



## Bee

I free range and do not have a run...and I never close the pop door . Have never had a predator enter my coop. 

Had a black snake get into a chick brooder once, though...but that could not be avoided in an old coop with more holes than a sieve! LOL


----------



## chicken_coop99

I'm and thinking of getting some chickens to just let free range all the time and keep some in the coop and run that can't free range very well 
Any suggestions on good chickens to let free range and can guineas free range as well?


----------



## ONThorsegirl

This is entirely your decision, based on predators in your area. If it is secure enough to your liking, you take the chance of leaving it open...but in my past I have lost more birds in day light in a pen than in my chicken coop at night. I have also lost more birds in my old bunk barn, than in my chicken coop...it all varies!

-Melissa


----------



## grandma5

My run and coop is fully enclosed with hardware cloth. I've been leaving the pop door open for them and they come and go as they please. They want to come out alot earlier than I want to roll out of bed, I can assure you.

I would imagine when the weather turns colder at night, I'll go out and close them in for the night.


----------



## hennypenny68

I close my doors just because we have a lot of predators here that come out at night and I sleep better knowing there all safe. And out of respect for my neighbours I have 4 roosters so I don't open doors till a little later so as to not annoy any one it makes for a friendlier neighbourhood.


----------



## GenFoe

We free range and close the coop every night... I have lost birds during the day to predators. But one night last week my husband forgot to close the big door to the coop (full sized house door) yet closed the little chicken door! Everyone was accounted for buy I was surprised. We know for a fact that we have a skunk (it sprayed me one morning) a few raccoons and a fox that all live right around our house. I'm too paranoid to not lock them up!


----------



## powderhogg01

I occasionally forget to close the pop door, but never forget to close the enclosure. Too many predators where I live not to close them p and lock them in at night


----------

